# Brownhill's - Should we buy dilemma?



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

We have narrowed our long researched selection down to one particular new model from the Rapido range. We have continually edged up our budget to hit this ceiling.

The particular model we have chosen ticks ALL the boxes and the build quality seems to stand out above the other M/H's we shortlisted at the time.

With extras it is going to be around a £60k purchase.

As far as we can see the one at Brownhill's is the only one of these in stock within the UK. We have talked to the other Rapido dealers who have also confirmed special order.

Delivery from Woking is quoted at Feb/March next year for a newly ordered unit albeit it would be Euro 5 rated.

Feedback shows that this may well be not a good purchase option due to consistant poor after care performance from this dealer.

Not happy also about the mileage that would be put onto the new M/H for fitting of towbar = 450-500miles or so they say.

What are your thoughts please?
If their after care getting any better or is it still as bad as previously used to be reported?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The time to do any deal is before purchase not after. If Brownhills had the van I wanted and it was the only one I would look to do a deal. It is true that Brownhills do get bad publicity for their aftercare service but then I guess they might also sell more motorhomes ten other dealers so it would be interested to know the actual percentage.

It would be an ideal world if a dealer had zero complaints but it does not happen in reality.

As for the towbar it could be that they have a deal with someone that far away. Could you get it fitted it yourselves more local. 

If you are worried about warranty issues could you do a deal where any manufactures warranty still applies but they drastically reduce the price and not be involved in any claims.

Should you buy it, only you can decide. I can advise on how I would go about it

stew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Range*

Hello,

Is it an F or M Series Rapido?
Manual or Auto?
New you say?

As for mileage, yes 500 miles to fit a tow bar is not unusual.

If they have to drive it half way across the country to get it fitted, tested and returned. Tow Bars for motorhomes are often bespoke built. If they are considering using Towtal I would make sure all the electrics work when you het it. Ours was badly fitted and wired wrong from day one. Total cost to rectify was close on £500.

TM


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

artona said:


> If you are worried about warranty issues could you do a deal where any manufactures warranty still applies but they drastically reduce the price and not be involved in any claims.


Not quite sure how that would work. It's like them accepting they are c**p at after sales so will give a better deal if you don't go back to them !!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

motormouth said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > If you are worried about warranty issues could you do a deal where any manufactures warranty still applies but they drastically reduce the price and not be involved in any claims.
> ...


Like all businesses they are in business to make profit. If they make a profit and wave goodbye to the customer as they leave the forecourt never to see them again then they might go for that. Obviously they might want the customer to sign a silence agreement to protect their reputation :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as you say, a dilemma.

:!: 

Rapido (wokingham) would be the first choice for new, but as you say they don't have this particular unit in stock. My question would be why do Brownhills have it in stock? Was it a customer order that was cancelled? Is it an ex demo model?
You point out that if you ordered from Rapido Wokingham they would supply the latest spec - why is this one not to the latest spec? How long have they had it?
Some points for negotiation, I think!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco and Brownhills*

Big Companies often get bad publicity.

People will always complain and take stuff back to Tesco. Same people will never utter a moan at the corner shop.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We normally see complaints against dealers. Not letters of good service.
My experience of B Hills which was under the previous management was .
Sales staff poor.
After sales absolutely brilliant.

No use Iffing and Butting if it is the van that you want.

I have not had to return to them in 5 years plus.

I do use their toilet fascilities when travelling on the A1.

Nice and clean.

£60k for a motorhome I have been trying to sell a three bed house for that.


Dave p


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

When talking to a person representing the views of a certain manufacturer he commented that they would consider "Brownhills would be the 'most improved' dealership in relation to customer aftersales service"

Coming from such a low base it didn't mean much to me as to how they now actually rate on a one to ten scale.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

I would reccommend buying it and enjoy the summer in your new motorhome. Nobody knows what the future holds so dont worry about it.
Bri


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

bognormike said:


> as you say, a dilemma.
> 
> :!:
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Brownhills carrry the biggest Rapido stock in the country so statistically they will always have more available to choose from than anybody else rightly or wrongly ( this is not me blowing their trumpet by the way ).

Like all other M/H dealers order well in advance and then when arrived then have to display to sell on. They will not all automatically sell immediately on on receipt, especially with these high price tags, they progress with sales thru' the season, until sold so there must always be some unsold units available.
Last years stock would have the best deals as expected.

Latest Euro 5 specs on the Fiat I am told, will not appear until next year, ( not available on any units now ) hence a new order when delivered next year will be supplied in compliance. They are not yet in the dealers now unless Merc based units.

They will also carry next years price tags to meet these requirements. 2.3L Fiat will have two output/power options also I believe.

The model we have actually selected is a new model for 2011 and wasn't available last year, so isn't left over stock.

Towbars - Thanks for the re-assurance on mileage required to fit.
I am told the Rapido has European Type Appoval like the Swifts.
I cannot yet find confirmation of this, only had a dealer verbal.

The towbar hence must have the same approval I believe and I have been informed this will be certified as such. This would be essential in the event of any future insurance claim if ever needed. May be why they have them fitted at a certain outlet??


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I purchased my Rapido from Brownhill's Newark Last September and received the unit in February this year, I can do nothing but praise the staff and service at Brownhill's, I have had 3 problems and all were resolved superbly with continual updates on progress by Brownhill's telephoning me.

I was there one particular day when a customer came in with a problem with his Solar panel, his attitude to the staff there was deplorable, and when he finally left his parting comment was "Wait till you see what I have to say on the forum" no idea which forum but I haven't seen anything on here, it also transpired that Brownhill's hadn't even fitted the solar panel.

I never take heed from what people say, I speak as I find.

P.s I had them fit a Towbar and it was fitted at Newark so no mileage.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Quite liked the look of a Rapido, till I saw one in Le touquet last week and it was was all taped up with gaffa tape on the back, because the back had blown off in strong winds  . It was on a 58 (out of warranty). He was not a happy chappie.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Quite liked the look of a Rapido, till I saw one in Le touquet last week and it was was all taped up with gaffa tape on the back, because the back had blown off in strong winds  . It was on a 58 (out of warranty). He was not a happy chappie.


Having visited Rapido manufacturing plant at Mayenne on 10th June and seen first hand the building from scratch of a MH I find the part where he stated "Blown off in a strong wind" extremely hard to accept, There is a frame inside the walls of the body and they are all jointed together, and then bonded and bolted, so to allow the "Back to blow off" it would have taken probably a hurricane. :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Blown off*



CliffyP said:


> Quite liked the look of a Rapido, till I saw one in Le touquet last week and it was was all taped up with gaffa tape on the back, because the back had blown off in strong winds  . It was on a 58 (out of warranty). He was not a happy chappie.


Interesting, Could you please explain what you men by, "The back had blown off" what had happened?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We have not purchased our MH from Brownhills, but have used them for a damp test certificate at Swindon. We have nothing but praise. Steve was extremley helpful, booking a couple of recalls in at the same time. He also went above his duty to talk me out of expensive extras that 'I might one day use' but never had on our previous MH. For this alone, I would use Swindon Brownhills again. Always negociate though and ask if they will do a deal on extras IF you were to buy from them and not walk away


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So, come on, Mr/Ms topefisher - what are you looking at?

I'm only being nosey, since we've looked at a couple of A-class Rapidos :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I bought my 999M from Brownhills in Newark in March 2009 and had no problems with after sales. I had a tow bar fitted by them before collecting and the only problem I had with it was the paintwork which kept flaking. Brownhills re-painted it three times.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would ask for the VIN number and then contact the chassis manufacturer (I assume Fiat??) to find out when the base vehicle was actually produced !! SOME chassis units stand around for a looooong time before being turned into MH's 

Just in case its been stood around for a long time, has it been registered yet?? If it has its NOT new, its pre-owned, and the price should reflect that. 

If the base vehicle is a few years old dont forget the issue of tyre replacement being advised after 5 years. Also check for when the warranties (base vehicle and conversion) run from. If its pre-registered they will both run from the date of registration not the date you purchase it. etc etc

All possible bargaining points.

Its YOUR money so you must be happy with the choice you finally make. DONT let your heart rule your head, but of course they might both be in agreement. Big sum of money to part with so you need to be happy in your own mind.

Are there any pre-owned versions around?? If so have a look at one, it wont be NEW but it will probably be a LOT less money, have had all the inevitable niggles sorted and could well have a scuttle load of expensive extra fitted. You can allways get a non dating number plate if you are worried people might think its not new !!!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

geraldandannie said:


> So, come on, Mr/Ms topefisher - what are you looking at?
> 
> I'm only being nosey, since we've looked at a couple of A-class Rapidos :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Hi Guys,

No its not an 'A' Class, its a low profile

Model, well we will confirm once negotations are either completed or exhausted.

MrPlod - what a 'doubting thomas' you are indeed.
As I mentioned, it can't be an old model stood around for a while, it was a new model only introduced this year.
Hence no pre-owned versions in the market. Not yet registered.
Warranty - 3 years Fiat and 2 years Rapido coachbuild ( dissapointing this bit )

VIN numbers and tyre dates though are valid points and your contents appreciably noted and absorbed. 
You should not need to contact the manufacturer for date, the VIN number should contain this code. Wikapedia shows how, but on a brand new model this year, should this be necessary??

On Delaing - Thy heart will not rule thy head, in fact its the opposite.
It may well be lost in trying for the best deal. The wallet takes some prising, believe me.

I would say to all though, a large thanks for the quick response.

Re-assurance in buying from them is now established and its very comforting to actually see some good and positive feedback as well.

Like many say, you hear plenty about the negatives, but people tend to be shy on offering praise unless prompted.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Blown off*



iandsm said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Quite liked the look of a Rapido, till I saw one in Le touquet last week and it was was all taped up with gaffa tape on the back, because the back had blown off in strong winds  . It was on a 58 (out of warranty). He was not a happy chappie.
> ...


The fairing / panel on the the nearside rear that goes from roof to bumper completley off (big item), and the rear bumper/ moulding hanging off (again big item). It was held by push in clips and a small cross head screw was the only thing holding top and bottom (one at each) . It was recovered by him, and stuck back on with gaffer tape (lots of it). The build quality for what is supposed to be a quality motorhome was rank. He was not a happy bunny, and yes it was windy all over France, but not gail force. 8O


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

When was this mate as I am in France and have been since 5th June?

There has been some wind but nothing that I would have thought would do damage to that extent under normal circumstances


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Blown off*



CliffyP said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


Thanks, that's interesting. My panels (and other Rapidos I have seen) are firmly fixed so I could not say what holds them on as I cannot see inside. Of course I don't doubt what you say but I rather think it cannot be just one screw at the bottom and one at the top. It is true that the bottom of the rear bumper cover is held at the bottom by push pins but there are other fixings further up that cannot be seen. Also, as far as I know, this has never been reported before.

What I can say with certainty is that at the top of the side panels where they come up and over the roof is a slight gap in places, only some 1/4 inch at maximum and this does not matter as this is a cosmetic cover and not designed to be waterproof. This slight gap may just be enough for a small twig to get stuck when driving under low trees which perhaps could cause the damage mentioned although it would probably only pull away the side panel and not the bumper panel.

As I said I don't doubt what you say but this may be an alternative explanation. If this were the case the owner may not have known what has happened and "assumed" it was wind damage. It is an outside chance, but more likely than wind, I would suggest.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I spoke to a hobby dealer the other day, he said that if I wanted a particular model that only another hobby dealer had it would be transfered to them and all waranty etc would be down to them.
Why cannot wokingham is it, do this as well.
As to tow bar, you could arrange for a mobile firm to fit one at home and have the price deducted from payment.


cabby


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Blown off*



CliffyP said:


> The fairing / panel on the the nearside rear that goes from roof to bumper completley off (big item), and the rear bumper/ moulding hanging off (again big item). It was held by push in clips and a small cross head screw was the only thing holding top and bottom (one at each) . It was recovered by him, and stuck back on with gaffer tape (lots of it). The build quality for what is supposed to be a quality motorhome was rank. He was not a happy bunny, and yes it was windy all over France, but not gail force. 8O


Oh I take it you are talking about the plastic trim panel, With how you said it I thought you meant the "Back" of the MH not just a plastic trim.

No idea what holds mine corner panel on (Roof to Bumper) but I can tell you there are 10 Bolts & Screws that hold the bumper on.


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Over the last 10 years I have used Brownhills to buy 2 motorhomes. Their deals were great, their Part X was great and the Salesmen were great. However the After Sales was dreadful! We have just bought our latest from them and to date their After Sales has been absolutely superb! For example we had a new part fitted to the oven prior to collection. However the part failed whilst on holiday. Following a brief phone call, the workshop manager contacted me with details of repairers in the area who would do whatever was required and they would pay them direct. I'm pleased to say that everything is now working well and our holiday was saved. I also noticed that under the 'new regime' all the staff have a much better attitude and could not fault them. Hopefully it will continue if we need their assistance again. Enjoy your new 'van.

Nick


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

I have bought twice from them now and they do try and get things sorted for you.I am sure all dealers in whatever industry we could find something to complain about. We have just returned from a great FREE weekend at Newark and over 500 people were there,all members. 
They have some good benefits and as I say try and help with problems.......................go for it and live the dream

Ian and Lesley Halton


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Blown off*



SaddleTramp said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > The fairing / panel on the the nearside rear that goes from roof to bumper completley off (big item), and the rear bumper/ moulding hanging off (again big item). It was held by push in clips and a small cross head screw was the only thing holding top and bottom (one at each) . It was recovered by him, and stuck back on with gaffer tape (lots of it). The build quality for what is supposed to be a quality motorhome was rank. He was not a happy bunny, and yes it was windy all over France, but not gail force. 8O
> ...


Its a big piece of motorhome to blow off, and the bumper panel was hanging off. Great build quality though when bits can blow off


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Blown off*



CliffyP said:


> Its a big piece of motorhome to blow off, and the bumper panel was hanging off. Great build quality though when bits can blow off


Ah but in that case there is no knowing the prior history, the owner could well have caught it whilst reversing or driving or damaged it in some other way, Now if there were other reports of the same type of problem I would be a bit concerned but not at all now.

As for the clip part, that is the same way as most plastic parts are held nowadays, I know there are a number of screws/bolts hold the bumper "Bars" on and these are through plastic "Tabs" that are part of the bumper, If the owner had taken something to tight and caught it that would definitely explain all that is reported as then it would "Rip" it all off.

As an ex owner of Hymer, Adria, Autotrail I know which is the superior build.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> When was this mate as I am in France and have been since 5th June?
> 
> There has been some wind but nothing that I would have thought would do damage to that extent under normal circumstances


17/18 June there were very strong winds in Normandy, so much so it kept us awake, and the Dutchman next to us in Eights tons of m/h with a frog eye sprite in the back said it kept him awake.  The victim in question though was further south I believe, we only met him on the 20th. He was crossing a causway when he heard a rattle, only to look in his mirror and see it hanging off. He was shocked how flimsy the fixing was. He said it was maily held on by wedged shaped clips that had just pulled out of the fixings, shame it was a lovely van. Luckily the running light at the top was smashed, and apart from scratches and scrapes still intact.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido*



CliffyP said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > When was this mate as I am in France and have been since 5th June?
> ...


" He was crossing a causway when he heard a rattle, only to look in his mirror and see it hanging off."

Perhaps that means that was the first time he had noticed damage that had been done previously when he had hit something or caught something, or someone hit him. I am with Saddle Tramp on this. I cannot believe it was wind alone that caused this. I would take a bet that if he tries to claim on insurance a few eyebrows might be raised.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Rapido*



iandsm said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > SaddleTramp said:
> ...


The motorhome was on a 58 plate, and it was immaculate. I dont know about you, but I would know if someone had hit mine hard enough to knock mouldings loose. Why would his insurance raise eyebrows, knocked off, blown off, its still a claim.
I repeat, one tiny cross head screw at the top, one at the bottom, and the rest clipped in, very poor for such a large panel. I dont care either way, but I wont be buying one


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Rapido*



CliffyP said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > CliffyP said:
> ...


Sorry this chap is disappointed, however I have had a close look at mine and everything is very firmly fixed. I have no "wind" fears for myself and am confident nothing other than contact of one sort or another will do any damage. Also, if there were damage these non structural cosmetic panels can easily be replaced. I dread to think at what cost though.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

At the risk of sounding careless I've reversed thet part of my 2008 Rapido into a French van and a German bus stop and it is still virtually unmarked even though the front wing of the van was stove in!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Strange but never in a million years would I consider buying from Brownhills Newark, and probably none of the others either. 

I can understand 1 or 2 bad reports but over the years I have been on here there have just been too many for my liking. 

But I'm a woman and you know how we can bear grudges!!!  even someone elses :roll: 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

If you like the van, then order it. On collection day, prior to handing over your debit card for the balance, ensure that the van is connected to gas and electric so that you can check...

1) Fridge working ok on all power sources
2) Boiler working ok on all power sources
3) Hot water in the taps
4) Open and close every cupboard several times - is anything loose?
5) Are the bench seats on gas struts - lift up the seats - are they working ok? 
6) Check there are no leaks from the fresh water tank area
7) Have the loo flush tank filled - any leaks? 
8) Gas connected - any gas leaks? All appliances working ok? 
9) Check all blinds for free smooth action.

The list goes on but that is a starter. I fully appreciate problems can occur down the road, but the above would have saved me hassles in the past.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Strange but never in a million years would I consider buying from Brownhills Newark, and probably none of the others either.
> 
> I can understand 1 or 2 bad reports but over the years I have been on here there have just been too many for my liking.
> 
> ...


Companies get their reputation from the goods and services that they provide.
This is all done through human beings.
If the reception at service department books in too many jobs for that department then problems arise. It is a fine balance between getting sufficient work to fill a day and booking in too much.
If parts are not on the shelf or easily sought to carry out work that creates problems.

The biggest problem is that customers travel a long way to get warranty and repair work done.
Inevitably complaints arise. When they do some gesture of goodwill to the customer will go a long way to easing the situation. My only gripe was the withdrawal of my Brownhills club card when the new management took over. The toilets are clean tho`. :lol:

We are all human arn`t we

Dave p


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Just a quick line to confirm tele call today from Brownhills in that the M/H has now been sold anyway.

Good to see them now get favourable feedback though.

He who hesitates???????

Reviewing our 2nd choice this weekend.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Topefisher said:


> Just a quick line to confirm tele call today from Brownhills in that the M/H has now been sold anyway.
> 
> Good to see them now get favourable feedback though.
> 
> ...


sorry that it's gone, hope you get the 'van you want soon. :wink:


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

bognormike said:


> sorry that it's gone, hope you get the 'van you want soon. :wink:


Thanks Mike for the good wishes, thanks for the PM's and thanks also to Lea over at Brownhill's. You are still well in the frame.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I only know about Brownhills from what I've read on here but I have noticed much better reports over the last few months so wonder if they have sorted themselves out.
I think that you need to check out everything that's possible to check when being handed over a new (to you) vehicle and then staying in it locally so you can go back if there is a problem. If you have to go back so quickly don't take any nonsence about delays, getting parts etc. Be firm if you have to.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Topefisher

A Motorhome is an expensive investment and ANY doubt put before me concerning the seller, would make me question what I am doing.
Out there are thousands of vans for sale; literally. There are also a lot of outstanding deals and dealers; dealers who offer more than just a sale.
We were pretty green when choosing our van but more by chance than anything else; we picked a good one.
Offering 12 months no quible anything repaired or replaced and they even paid my diesel to visit them over 150 miles away and more than honoured their promise with several freebies including a bike rack.
I will certainly travel that distance again when it comes to any future vans I may buy, for the peace of mind they gave me added to the pleasure of new ownership.

Good luck in wherever you buy.
Alan


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

We exchanged our 590RS for a new model from Brownhills (Newark) a year ago. It arrived with the wrong upholstery (another story) but we also had some remedial issue`s. Initially Brownhills Service Department (Newark) was very poor - not answering phone calls - not returning messages. We left the vehicle for 5 days only to return with nothing done. The arrival of the new Service Manager - Robert Batchelor was a breath of fresh air and finally things were getting done.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We have bought 5 m/h from brownhills and they have been fine but now their after sales is







I had 3 experiences of this in one day about 3 months ago so very recent.

1) I didn't realise that when vanbitz did my solar panel they had lost my radio setup so went to brownhills they retuned it no cost/worries took about 3mins they guy is so used to it. 
I then went back to vanbitz and had the double battery thingy on and was only few days later l realised they had lost the stations so long way to taunton l asked brownhills if they could retune, l didn't mention vanbitz just said it was lost, they were a bit narky but agreed only if booked 3 weeks ahead...fine.

2) pulling out the drive to go down to brownhills l scraped the back bumper l thought well l will ask how much to repair, wasn't bad a small patch skimmed.

3) It was first use post this winter and water was coming out the shower handle... ok will ask them to sort.

***************Result***************

1) l was charged £17 for literately 3mins work to retune the radio. l understand a min charge but was billed for £15/mins and before xmas they had done it for free when l called in on spec.

2) Bumper scrape l was told mmmm we are waiting for a quote on parts but so far it is 1200... 5 weeks later they sent the full quote £1950. In the mean time l went to Paul he looked and said ohh about 150-170 MAX and was very angry at brownhills wont tell you my comments.

3) Techie stood outside the shower l went in turned it on and off he walked away and said it is frost damage..quote £270 to fix.
Cost £17 for "Shower £15 min examination by technician" his examination was from 4 ft and less than 3 seconds.
l am sorting myself (slowly) with a member from here's help...

Unfortunately l paid bill as was in a rush and didn't look at the invoice till later they had changed a light for me so l assumed the big bill was that had l read the invoice hell would have arrived in force.

Now l warn folks great to buy from but don't touch them otherwise or you will get burnt. l have a warranty with them but to be honest l am wary of using it as l don't trust them after the above which is a shame esp. as Geoff in sales and the sales men themselves are all really helpful and been there years & very knowledgeable but being let down BIG style by the after sales.









The above was at newark dont know what the other depots are like.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Quite liked the look of a Rapido, till I saw one in Le touquet last week and it was was all taped up with gaffa tape on the back, because the back had blown off in strong winds  . It was on a 58 (out of warranty). He was not a happy chappie.


I wouldn't worry and don't be put off the brand.
It is my personal experience that Rapido will stand over the putting right of defects in parts or assemblies they themselves manufactured or assembled, even if the warranty period has expired.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Topefisher said:


> We have narrowed our long researched selection down to one particular new model from the Rapido range. We have continually edged up our budget to hit this ceiling.
> 
> The particular model we have chosen ticks ALL the boxes and the build quality seems to stand out above the other M/H's we shortlisted at the time.
> 
> ...


My view is:

1. Buy the van you want
2. Get someone else to put a towbar on - it can't be that complicated
3. Don't worry about aftercare - if you can afford a £60k van, you can afford to pay for whatever repairs you want

I say "go for it"


----------

